# GT: Houston (1-0) at Dallas (0-0)



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Houston (1-0) at Dallas (0-0)*
Game info: 8:00 pm EDT Thu Oct 30, 2008
TV: TNT​


> The Houston Rockets’ season-opener wasn’t the championship blueprint they hope to follow this season, but it was a win.
> 
> Now they’re hoping for another victory Thursday in Dallas, where the Mavericks kick off their season.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview?gid=2008103006


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've got Dallas starting the season off with a win.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I used Rockets and lost to Mavericks on 2k9 today....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I used Rockets and lost to Mavericks on 2k9 today....


:lol: It's a sign.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow the ball movement, very smooth. No iso yet, I'm glad Avery is gone :yes:.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Josh Howard is playing GREAT to start the game. 5/5 shooting for 11 points.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm glad J.Ho is having a great first quarter, i've always been a big fan of him but the off season was a tough one.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Before that basket, Antoine Wright had looked simply awful.

Sick alley to TMac.

This has been a great game so far, very entertaining.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was hoping someone else noticed it, but damn Wright stinks.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

SickGame said:


> Before that basket, Antoine Wright had looked simply awful.
> 
> Sick alley to TMac.
> 
> This has been a great game so far, very entertaining.


Yea so far so good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dirk really getting into the flow of things now, and both he and Howard are now in double figures.

Jason Kidd also has 6 assists already.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

I love the energy in this game from both teams, especially the Mavs. 

I won't lie, I wasn't a very huge fan of the Mavs when they were doing so well and Avery was the head coach. However, I'm warming up to the team now, especially with this new up tempo style, JKidd at the point and the fact that they're seen mostly as a 2nd round team at best.

Sidenote, why is Kidd covering McGrady the past 3 possessions? And why isn't McGrady just burning him and using his size to his advantage.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea Dirk really got into the flow of things when JHo left the game.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

SickGame said:


> Sidenote, why is Kidd covering McGrady the past 3 possessions? And why isn't McGrady just burning him and using his size to his advantage.


I agree but JKidd is really strong at 6'4, McGrady should burn him instead of backing him down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

12-0 run by Houston to start the 2nd quarter. Ouch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dirk & Howard are on fire.

Dirk has 32 points on 9/16 shooting, and Howard has 26 points on 10/16 shooting (and 9 rebounds).

Jason Kidd looks to be working towards another triple-double with 7 points, 6 rebounds & 10 assists. He's also got 4 steals.

And the Mavs are leading 82-77 with 2:54 left.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Yao Ming's post moves have advanced so much since he first came into the league, they're so smooth.

4th quarter coming, promises to be a good one.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

thats game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the hell happened with Dirk and Howard in this quarter? They were kicking ***, and then, nothing.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:yes: saw a lot of good things, but work needs to be done.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> What the hell happened with Dirk and Howard in this quarter? They were kicking ***, and then, nothing.


Chuck mutha ****in Hayes happened.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> What the hell happened with Dirk and Howard in this quarter? They were kicking ***, and then, nothing.


too much jet and stackhole

i havent checked the box but did stack even score?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=281030006

look at our bench production, outside of bass and jet they gave us nothin at all. not surprising though


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=281030006
> 
> look at our bench production, outside of bass and jet they gave us nothin at all. not surprising though


I was really disappointed with our bench. Every time we went to our bench, the Rockets went on a run, and both times when Kidd left the game, Mavericks fell apart.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I was a great game IMO. Josh Howard was heck of a player on the floor tonight. I was actually worried that the Mavs might run away with in during that late 4th quarter exchange. Good game.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I was a great game IMO. Josh Howard was heck of a player on the floor tonight. I was actually worried that the Mavs might run away with in during that late 4th quarter exchange. Good game.


:lol: yea, good game.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm glad that Cuban fired Avery, but he still needs to get rid of Stackhouse.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

We had a 2 stretches of about 3 mins each where we couldn't buy a bucket.....

Every shot Stack took sucked, they weren't even good looks..... and personally I thought Carlisle kept Dirk on the pine a bit too long in the 4th. I may be wrong, but I don't think he saw the floor until 6 mins to go in the 4th. I thought Wright looked lost out there, maybe opening night jitters, but he was forcing way too much. We do NOT have a reliable back-up PG, as our offense looked completely lost without Kidd on the floor, on the other hand, when he was out there, everyone was pushing the tempo and the offense was flowing very well. I have to say that was the quietest 36 points I have ever seen Dirk get. It's shocking when the coach isn't making him pound on the blocks and work extra hard for every stinking point...

I think we could have and should have won that game, but when it came down to it we couldn't get a stop when we needed one. Artest killed us.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Some promising signs to start the season, I want to jump to any conclusions though. One thing is for sure though, a Kidd/Wright backcourt isn't going to work, I think we have seen that in the preseason and in this game as well. Neither can shoot and Wright just doesn't bring much to the table.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Thought Kidd shot the ball extremley well last night...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

and the preseason.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Whoa...... So many people actually watched the game!

I turned on TNT with around 6:00 left in the game, and changed the channel to Noggin (for my kid) with 3:40 to go.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kidd doesn't really take more than a handful shots every game because he is not capable of doing damage as a scorer anymore. It would be easier to hide his shortcomings in that area if we had a shooting guard with prototypical size who can shoot and is not a bum on defense. Unfortunately Wright is only adequate defensively, his offense simply isn't good enough to be a full time starter and he shouldn't be more than a backup at best. 

Stack has looked washed up last year already, Green is too inconsistent and lacks game awareness, Terry is easily the best, but undersized. It's not that we haven't seen this coming though, we haven't had a traditional, solid shooting guard since Finley.

Our starting backcourt is among the worst in the NBA.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Stack has looked washed up last year already, Green is too inconsistent and lacks game awareness, Terry is easily the best, but undersized. It's not that we haven't seen this coming though, we haven't had a traditional, solid shooting guard since *F******.



Ahhhh.... you said the F word.

Honestly, there is no reason for you to drop the F-bomb around here. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ahhhh.... you said the F word.
> 
> Honestly, there is no reason for you to drop the F-bomb around here. :biggrin:


*looks for the former Spurs announcer saying Finley's name with his nasal voice*


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> We had a 2 stretches of about 3 mins each where we couldn't buy a bucket.....
> 
> Every shot Stack took sucked, they weren't even good looks..... and personally I thought Carlisle kept Dirk on the pine a bit too long in the 4th. I may be wrong, but I don't think he saw the floor until 6 mins to go in the 4th. I thought Wright looked lost out there, maybe opening night jitters, but he was forcing way too much. We do NOT have a reliable back-up PG, as our offense looked completely lost without Kidd on the floor, on the other hand, when he was out there, everyone was pushing the tempo and the offense was flowing very well. I have to say that was the quietest 36 points I have ever seen Dirk get. It's shocking when the coach isn't making him pound on the blocks and work extra hard for every stinking point...
> 
> I think we could have and should have won that game, but when it came down to it we couldn't get a stop when we needed one. Artest killed us.


Well one thing they proved tonight, you cant play stack and jet at the same time. Especially when Dirk isnt on the floor. And yea, we couldnt even rely on JJ to play against skip to my lou tonight? Idk.. is he injured?


----------

